# Cutting Osage orange / Hedge in the summer



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 29, 2013)

I will get my new (to me) Stihl 036 in 3-4 weeks, and I was just asked if I wanted ALL the osage orange (hedge) I could cut from a friends land. He has HUNDREDS

Can I cut this in the summer? I have read a few things online that lead me to think that in the summer  the sap could gum up my chain?

anyone here have any experience with this?

Thanks a LOT!

Don


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

Sooner it's cut/split /stacked  (CSS) the sooner it's gonna be ready to burn.

Might want to cut some dead standing & get it seasoning ASAP.

What other wood types do you have access to ?

Any wood cut in the summer is heavy  & wet. But after it's split & stacked it'll be
drier than if you wait to cut in the fall.  Has all summer to season.
Hot dry Kansa area, wood should season faster than places up north.

I don't have any experience at all with hedge. But it will be drier if CSS now & seasoned thru summer
than if you wait.
Stack it off the ground,  in single rows, in the sun & wind for the  fastest & best drying. 

Hurry; you might need some burnable wood in 6 or 7 months


----------



## tigeroak (Apr 29, 2013)

BIG Don
Get all you can of it will take at least 2 years to dry, if green. It will have a whitish sap that will stick to you like glue and watch out for the small thorns on the limbs. But is well worth the limbs poking you in the arms , face and all the sap.  IF it is dead 1 year and have another chain ready. IF it is dry have 2 chains ready, like cutting rocks[ cut a piece after dark and watch sparks fly] . We use hedge around here for fence posts as hedge wears out 2 holes. Burnt and have cut about 10 cord of it in the last 5 years, top of the line if dried right. Also don't poke it while it is burning , sparks like the 4th of July.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Apr 29, 2013)

I second what tigeroak posted. And I'll add: you gonna love it! But don't cram your stove full of it cause it gets hotter than hot. And be careful about moving coals around cause hedge will throw burnin' chunks further than Cousin Woodrow can spit watermelon seed!


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome score.  I have cut some and it was not too bad but nothing on the volume you are talking.  Another possible option is to drop a bunch of it and let it lay for a year or two before you buck it up.  If the friend will allow this it will limit the gunk on the saw(s).  Osage is unbelievably hard, heavy and rot resistant.  Do not be afraid to take anything that is down and has been dead for years.  Even if the outside looks rotted just beyond the grey is bright gold or yellow firewood - I have some bow staves that have been outside for 15+ years laying in the dirt and once you cut into them it is pristine.


----------



## lukem (Apr 29, 2013)

Good stuff. I cut a LOT of hedge.

If this guy will allow it, and I don't see why he wouldn't, go through and girdle all the trees he wants out ASAP. Best to get them dead to cut down on the SAP, leaves, ect. Hedge sap is sticky, but its really not all the bad. A little kerosene or WD40 cleans it right up.

The worst part about hedge is the branches. They are twisted, sharp, and really, really strong. If you were to drop them all now and fell them one on top of another you'd have a mess of brush that would be a huge PITA to clean up.

I think you're already past the point of getting anything cut green ready to burn for next season.  I'd try to get a couple cord of something standing dead cut/stacked/split first (and give those hedge trees a chance to die), then start in on the hedge.  If you cut it over the summer it will be ready to burn in the fall of '14.


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 29, 2013)

x2 on Lukems comment, I didn't think of that option but find it much better than my option when considering the mess for both you and your friend.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas!!
So here is my plan so far, after reading your input.

1. Go girdle several of them ASAP. I'm still looking at 4 weeks from now before I will have my saw.
2. As time permits over the summer drop, and limb them.... should I buck, and split them no as well so they can start drying?

In the meantime I have a few other properties that I know have lots of dead standing, that I can harvest for this coming winter.

Thanks again for the advice!!

* sounds like I will need to take a spare chain with me for the hedge!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 29, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Thanks for all the ideas!!
> So here is my plan so far, after reading your input.
> 
> 1. Go girdle several of them ASAP. I'm still looking at 4 weeks from now before I will have my saw.
> ...


BDB, before long you'll be one sick (wood gathering) MF!

 I started out with a Homelite saw ( gave away) I had, then I bought my favorite saw (the 310) I've been cutting since, added a few saws & cords of wood since then.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2013)

Best thing to do is get very good at sharpening chains. Hedge will show up any weakness in your skills in a hurry.


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, buck and split a.s.a.p.  And yes, take a spare chain.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 29, 2013)

I haven't even gotten my FIRST saw yet and I am already lurking on CL for a "junker" to rebuild!

I think I caught the bug


----------



## brian89gp (Apr 29, 2013)

Make sure you have enough saw for the length of bar you are going to use, or go at it with a light touch.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 29, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> Make sure you have enough saw for the length of bar you are going to use, or go at it with a light touch.


 
Hey Brian, you're just down the road from me... why don't you come teach me how it's done!  LOL

My saw will be just over 60cc, with an 18"bar, and I am open to recommendations for chain type.
Everything that I think I know, I have learned on here or youtube. I plan on "letting the chain do the work" 

BDB


----------



## lukem (Apr 29, 2013)

It would probably be worth your while to get a loop of semi-chisel chain for hedge.  They seem to hold their edge a bit longer in dirty wood. Cutting hedge is like cutting dirty wood.


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2013)

Donnie - don't worry about that saw.  It is more than enough engine to pull an 18" bar in any wood.  I use full chisel chain, but if I had a pile of osage to deal with, I might consider semi-chisel.


----------



## brian89gp (Apr 29, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Hey Brian, you're just down the road from me... why don't you come teach me how it's done! LOL My saw will be just over 60cc, with an 18"bar, and I am open to recommendations for chain type​


 
60cc/18" should be fine. I was trying 62cc/24" (huge tree) and the Husky 262xp was not liking it much. Got her cut up but had more then a few times the chain got caught up and smoked the clutch some.  The Stihl RS chain I was using seemed to stay sharp long enough. Was really regretting selling the Stihl 044 at that point in time.

Where you at? Not to sound stingy because I am a pretty generous person, but I will work for hedge...


One last note, make sure you have some other easier starting type of wood in your wood pile. Hedge is pretty difficult to get burning unless you have a good bed of coals already.


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> One last note, make sure you have some other easier starting type of wood in your wood pile. Hedge is pretty difficult to get burning unless you have a good bed of coals already.


^^^^^ THIS.
Starting hedge in a cold stove ain't fun.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2013)

Full chisel and couple good swipes with a good file between pit-stops. On 3,2,1 Break!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

You can girdle NOW with an axe, machete, hatchet etc. 
CSS - ASAP. (wood starts to season when it's split & stacked.)

1st cutting should be the dead stuff you refereed to.
Get it CSS & (if not oak) it might/should be good enough wood for this coming burn season.

You may have to go to HD & rent a saw for a weekend to get this show on the road    LOL 
All this talk is gonna stress you & us out. Wood cutting is a good stress reliever


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2013)

bogydave said:


> You can girdle NOW with an axe, machete, hatchet etc.
> CSS - ASAP. (wood starts to season when it's split & stacked.)
> 
> 1st cutting should be the dead stuff you refereed to.
> ...


 
Hedge can cause more stress....The truck will be about 20 percent full and its afternoon!


----------



## lukem (Apr 29, 2013)

smokinj said:


> The truck will be about 20 percent full and its afternoon!


Not when they look like this:




BDB,

My 361 cut through this wearing a 20" bar, with a certain amount of authority.  You'll be just fine with that 036.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Hedge can cause more stress....The truck will be about 20 percent full and its afternoon!


 
Would love to have the problems you guys have with the super hard & high BTU wood types.
Sometimes I think you guys make it up. Wood so hard , even clean,
it cuts real slow (knock the rakers down a bit ? ) &
dulls a hardened steel chain (get a carbide chain). 

Need some wine & cheese ?
LOL 

carbide impregnated chain:


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 29, 2013)

lukem said:


> Not when they look like this:
> View attachment 100900
> 
> 
> ...


 

HELL YEA 

I wish I had a stump like that in my yard to split on!!    Could pass it down to my kids!  :0


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2013)

lukem said:


> Not when they look like this:
> View attachment 100900
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is a nice one there!


----------



## lukem (Apr 29, 2013)

smokinj said:


> That is a nice one there!


 3 of those and you've got a load.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Would love to have the problems you guys have with the super hard & high BTU wood types.
> Sometimes I think you guys make it up. Wood so hard , even clean,
> it cuts real slow (knock the rakers down a bit ? ) &
> dulls a hardened steel chain (get a carbide chain).
> ...


 
Nope didn't say I could cut it, but a rookie with less than above average chain skills if don't prepared will! I would run a 460- 20 inch bar full chisel The one lukem posted it would be a good run. Nothing like a 50 inch Oak! But, you get the idea! Everything need to be at top notch!  44 inch red oak 6 chains 7 tanks of fuel and 9 man hrs. It really does come down to horse power and great chains. It another reason guys turn to modd.s and the fuel they use.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2013)

lukem said:


> 3 of those and you've got a load.


 
Yea that's the way to find it. Ones I get look more like an over grown apple tree. You arms get more cuts than the tree. (But its still worth it)


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 29, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Yea that's the way to find it. Ones I get look more like an over grown apple tree. You arms get more cuts than the tree. (But its still worth it)


 
How the hell do you get the rounds in your truck / trailer !??!?!


----------



## osagebow (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice score! Good luck with the new saw, getcha some chaps if you haven't already. I second what the others have said and will add:

- crazy bended limbs pushing against one another can cause pressure you don't see and get saws stuck, A common impromptu workout regimen for me with hedge  
- any tools that keep you "away" can help with thorns when limbing. I use a ditch bank blade

and long pruner / loppers. Often wish i had a flamethrower. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





and MOST IMPORTANTLY: looked like a hunting pic in your first avatar. Might want to save a few 70" evenly reflexed sections


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 29, 2013)

osagebow said:


> Nice score! Good luck with the new saw, getcha some chaps if you haven't already. I second what the others have said and will add:
> 
> - crazy bended limbs pushing against one another can cause pressure you don't see and get saws stuck, A common impromptu workout regimen for me.
> - any tools that keep you "away" can help with thorns when limbing. I use a ditch bank blade
> ...


 

Yep, I am a hunter   You want some hedge for a bow?

I started a thread about a HUGE turkey that I just shot but it never showed up!  Too picture heavy maybe?


----------



## osagebow (Apr 29, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Yep, I am a hunter  You want some hedge for a bow?
> 
> I started a thread about a HUGE turkey that I just shot but it never showed up! Too picture heavy maybe?


 

Try opening pics in "paint" and re-sizing. Got plenty of osage here,and cutting wood has taken my bow-time away temporarily, but thanks a bunch for the offer. Where are you at?
You could probably get some hits on CL for nice stave splits (= Saw $$$!)  Remember, A wise guy never pays for his drinks!


----------



## clemsonfor (Apr 29, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Would love to have the problems you guys have with the super hard & high BTU wood types.
> Sometimes I think you guys make it up. Wood so hard , even clean,
> it cuts real slow (knock the rakers down a bit ? ) &
> dulls a hardened steel chain (get a carbide chain).
> ...


 HAHA, then i watch shows like "Yukon men" and they have a 35 year old beat to heck trck loaded up to the top of the cab the whole bed length and it does not even look like there is anything in the truck Im thinking they have  a 1 ton suspention with add a leafs on it and air shocks or something?  I have a 1/2 ton 1980 K10 shortbed truck, with 3 rows in it (basically to the back of teh wheel wells) leveled up to the bed rails with oak that thing has the headlights pointing to the sky

Cut some Locust last fall, I may as well been cutting cinder blocks, my chain dulled so fast!  I think i went through 2 chains (that were sharpened on my grinder)and maybe finished off a dull one that was in my saw bucket just to get enough wood to load my ford ranger shortbed, that has a tool box in it

We dont make this stuff up, i dont think you could in your wildest dreams think that wood would do the kinds of things we talk about.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Apr 29, 2013)

I found that the carbide chain really handles the osage pretty good.
I think hedge is part wood and something metallic.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> HAHA, then i watch shows like "Yukon men" and they have a 35 year old beat to heck trck loaded up to the top of the cab the whole bed length and it does not even look like there is anything in the truck Im thinking they have a 1 ton suspention with add a leafs on it and air shocks or something? I have a 1/2 ton 1980 K10 shortbed truck, with 3 rows in it (basically to the back of teh wheel wells) leveled up to the bed rails with oak that thing has the headlights pointing to the sky
> 
> Cut some Locust last fall, I may as well been cutting cinder blocks, my chain dulled so fast! I think i went through 2 chains (that were sharpened on my grinder)and maybe finished off a dull one that was in my saw bucket just to get enough wood to load my ford ranger shortbed, that has a tool box in it
> 
> We dont make this stuff up, i dont think you could in your wildest dreams think that wood would do the kinds of things we talk about.


 
Know locust. Fried the blooms in butter, good stuff 

Helped Dad cut & split locust  for fence posts, I bet they are still there! (WV & PA)
Put them up green so you can get a nail in them.
When dry, you can't drive a nail in it 

Just having fun,


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Fried the blooms in butter, good stuff


 
'Splain?


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

Jags said:


> 'Splain?


 
Food!


----------



## Jags (Apr 30, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Food!


 
Locust blooms?


----------



## lukem (Apr 30, 2013)

Jags said:


> Locust blooms?


 
Black locusts bloom every so often.  Never thought about eating it though


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 30, 2013)

bogydave said:


> You may have to go to HD & rent a saw for a weekend to get this show on the road  LOL


 
That's actually a good idea. Except for the chains they have on those Makitas. Big-@ss-bumper-link chain might not do so well.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 30, 2013)

lukem said:


> Black locusts bloom every so often. Never thought about eating it though


 
I recall them being really good. Been many years but they were good enough that I remember. 
Not sure how mom cooked them.

http://www.wildfoods.info/wildfoods/blacklocust.html


----------



## bogydave (Apr 30, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> That's actually a good idea. Except for the chains they have on those Makitas. Big-@ss-bumper-link chain might not do so well.


 
Buy a real chain  for it 
We're talking thousands of dollars $$ of fuel savings here !


----------



## Jags (Apr 30, 2013)

bogydave said:


> I recall them being really good. Been many years but they were good enough that I remember.
> Not sure how mom cooked them.
> 
> http://www.wildfoods.info/wildfoods/blacklocust.html


Cool - I learned something new today.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 30, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Thanks for all the ideas!!
> So here is my plan so far, after reading your input.
> 
> 1. Go girdle several of them ASAP. I'm still looking at 4 weeks from now before I will have my saw.
> ...


I have girdled trees, then dropped them later. They get a LOT harder to cut if you leave them for any time. Seeing as osage is the densest wood that grows in the US, I would absolutely not girdle them now- I wouldn't want them any harder to cut.


----------



## Jags (Apr 30, 2013)

They will cut much easier when live than they ever will after you let them sit and "petrify" for a while.


----------



## lukem (Apr 30, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have girdled trees, then dropped them later. They get a LOT harder to cut if you leave them for any time. Seeing as osage is the densest wood that grows in the US, I would absolutely not girdle them now- I wouldn't want them any harder to cut.


 
This is true, but still very manageable.  The wood lot I cut on is full of hedge trees that were girdled 15-20 years ago.  They are hard, but not ridiculous.  I've cut about 10 cord of these trees over the past 3 years and would do it all over again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jags (Apr 30, 2013)

lukem said:


> They are hard, but not ridiculous. I've cut about 10 cord of these trees over the past 3 years and would do it all over again in a heartbeat.


 
And Osage is one that will darn near dry on the stump (if old enough).  I have cut some dead bastages that could have been tossed straight into the stove.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys... My only real concern was that I heard the sap could gum up my saw/blade. The I am hoping that my new Stihl 036 BEAST will just laugh at it!


----------



## Jags (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't sweat it Donnie.  The saw will do a fine job and if need be, the clean up ain't bad either.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 30, 2013)

lukem said:


> This is true, but still very manageable. The wood lot I cut on is full of hedge trees that were girdled 15-20 years ago. They are hard, but not ridiculous. I've cut about 10 cord of these trees over the past 3 years and would do it all over again in a heartbeat.


Oh, if that's what's available- then by all means you'd be crazy not to take it. Girdling them on purpose now, however, is more work will just make the job a bit tougher in the long run I think.

The only osage I've had was bow staves. I actually really liked working it- gives a satisfying crunch with a draw knife or spoke shave. The sawdust was a bit irritating, however (and gave me bright yellow snot).


----------



## lukem (Apr 30, 2013)

Jags said:


> And Osage is one that will darn near dry on the stump (if old enough). I have cut some dead bastages that could have been tossed straight into the stove.


 
I've cut several loads that went from standing to stove in the same day.  HFMM said they were 12%.  Good enough for this guy.


----------



## lukem (Apr 30, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Oh, if that's what's available- then by all means you'd be crazy not to take it. Girdling them on purpose now, however, is more work will just make the job a bit tougher in the long run I think.
> 
> The only osage I've had was bow staves. I actually really liked working it- gives a satisfying crunch with a draw knife or spoke shave. The sawdust was a bit irritating, however (and gave me bright yellow snot).


 
The really old stuff patinas all the way through even when standing.  It is that deep brownish orange color.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 30, 2013)

lukem said:


> I've cut several loads that went from standing to stove in the same day. HFMM said they were 12%. Good enough for this guy.


 
I am REALLY hoping to find some that is dead/dry enough for me to CSS for this winter. Maybe 3 cords. I have 5-6 HUGE pieces of land where I can cut, I'll just look for dead standing. I REALLY need to learn to identify the trees in KS !!

I am planning putting together a CLEAR woodshed (redneck kiln) for the stuff I cut this summer so it will REALLY get HOT.... plenty of open areas to vent the moisture. Then build a better woodshed this winter.

Thanks guys!!

Don


----------



## Flatbedford (May 1, 2013)

Osage sounds like Black Locust on steroids.


----------



## chvymn99 (May 2, 2013)

That saw will be just fine.  Just keep a sharp chain on hand, but you'll usually cut quite a bit before needing it.  Great stuff grab all you can.  IF its got dead small stuff (limbs), keep that stuff too.  Put that stuff away for fire starters in the fall.   Good Luck.


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Osage sounds like Black Locust on steroids.


 
Ya pretty much "nailed it", Steve.


----------

